# Woodworker, Stone Mason and the Machinist



## rake60 (Aug 1, 2007)

Take a Woodworker, Stone Mason and a Machinist and give them each 
three beautiful marbles.  

The wood worker will select the finest piece of oak and carve it into an
impressive display stand to support his marbles.

The stone mason will chisel a stand from flawless granite to show off his 
marbles.  

The machinist looks at his marbles for a minute.  Then he breaks one,
hides one and takes one home in his lunch box...........


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 2, 2007)

I lost mine years ago


----------

